# I may not survive this election



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife is driving me nuts. She's so focused on the election and not wanting HRC to win. She hates her with a passion. My wife even went to the trouble several weeks ago, to make some custom t-shirts that support Trump. And she made a couple that bad-mouth Hillary. 

She wears them when we are out in public, and so far, I haven't had to defend her right to do so. She's received many compliments on them from fellow Trumps supporters. 

All she wants to do is talk about the election, and sometimes, all I want to do is nap in my recliner. She even refuses to watch SNL, cause they make fun of Trump. I pointed out that they also make fun of Hillary, but she was quick to reply that they don't make fun of her as much, or as severely. 

Anyways, I do my best to get thru it all, but it can be a major task at times. I'm pretty good at just tuning her out and saying yes, yup, yeah, and umm huh at times. 

I'm actually glad that I have surgery coming up in a few days. It gives me something to focus on and divert attention to. :smt033


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Your wife is a fine woman. We know that she has her head on square and true. 

Now if it were Hilliary she was all over, then I would say, "S'up wit dat"?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> My wife is driving me nuts. She's so focused on the election and not wanting HRC to win. She hates her with a passion. My wife even went to the trouble several weeks ago, to make some custom t-shirts that support Trump. And she made a couple that bad-mouth Hillary.
> 
> She wears them when we are out in public, and so far, I haven't had to defend her right to do so. She's received many compliments on them from fellow Trumps supporters.
> 
> ...


I'm with your wife all the way! The thought of that criminal, pathological, congenital lying bitch becoming president should scare the shit out of anyone who wishes to preserve our "Constitutional Republic" and the rule of law. May God bless your wife and others like her.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Your wife is right again. I would recommend 2 bottles of Mescal 4 aspirins and the election will be over.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do what the man says!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The man song...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My wife also can't stand Hitlary... or its husband-thing, Billy boy. What really toasts my wife about Hitlary is the classified document email thing. My wife used to work for ASA (Army Security Agency) and she held a very high clearance. The idea that if she had done the things that Hitlary did, she'd be in prison and Hitlary gets off with no indictments really makes her livid.

So you're having your knee surgery soon? On what day are you having it done? It is a total replacement or a partial? I strongly advise you to begin your physical therapy as soon as you are able. Mine started within two hours of my surgery by having me walk to my bed from the gurney. Yes, that is therapy. The next morning, they had me walking the halls with a walker and a therapist walking with me. Then after lunch, a group of us began actual therapy exercises.

They want you up and moving about as quickly as possible. When I got home, I made sure to walk around my house a lot and even climbed the stairs to the second floor to shower and such. It did take me 19 days before I was able to sleep in my bed so I slept in the family room... which was fine. I was driving 12 days after surgery and both of my vehicles at the time had manual transmissions. My surgery was on a Tuesday and by the weekend, I was walking in my immediate neighborhood.

Doing the work will definitely return positive results. Some people told me that complete recuperation would take a year but that was hogwash. Within maybe six weeks, I was probably at 75% recuperated. The surgery was early October and by Thanksgiving, all was good.

Best of luck to you and I sincerely hope your recovery is as good as mine was. You will love the fact that the knee pain will be gone and you can get back to a more normal life. Not jogging or rock climbing or skiing or jumping out of planes, but for all intents and purposes... a very normal and happy life.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes , listen to SBoy above, get off your arse and move. 

The tissue starts to heal immediately,, by your constant movement / full extension,, (but listen to the dr of course,lol )
, do not allow the new scar tissue to grow/develop into unwanted areas.

Im pretty sure they will push it to full extension out and in..

Just remember your bodies SCAR TISSUE HEALING WILL BE moving/Healing very AGGRESSIVELY . You'll need to be just as AGGRESSIVE , good luck

:smt021 You are very hard headed, loosen you up a bit. Maybe more then me,,lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm working on the knee myself, meniscus tear with a 3 centimeter cyst. Ortho next week.

shoulder rotator cuff , next subject,, I'm strong as a bull , but the pain is becoming old, very old.

ohh btw, my wife and her sister can't stand Hilary either, with a passion


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I should have been a dentist, I'm very good with my hands,,,ask my wife


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> My wife also can't stand Hitlary... or its husband-thing, Billy boy. What really toasts my wife about Hitlary is the classified document email thing. My wife used to work for ASA (Army Security Agency) and she held a very high clearance. The idea that if she had done the things that Hitlary did, she'd be in prison and Hitlary gets off with no indictments really makes her livid.
> 
> So you're having your knee surgery soon? On what day are you having it done? It is a total replacement or a partial? I strongly advise you to begin your physical therapy as soon as you are able. Mine started within two hours of my surgery by having me walk to my bed from the gurney. Yes, that is therapy. The next morning, they had me walking the halls with a walker and a therapist walking with me. Then after lunch, a group of us began actual therapy exercises.
> 
> ...


My knee surgery is scheduled for 9 am this Thur. I was told that it should be done and wrapped up within an hour or so. It's going to be a "total knee" replacement.

They expect to keep me in the hospital for 2-3 days. Hopefully, only two nights if I respond well. The first week or so, I'll have home visits in regards to the physical therapy. My surgeon said that the phy. therapy won't be anything complicated. Just getting my knee to bend sufficiently (range of motion).

If my right knee goes well, I'll schedule my left knee for early Spring. If I schedule far enough out, I can get it done here locally. I'm going to Phoenix to get my right knee done.

Anyways, this is the 1st major surgery I've ever had in my life. I broke my right collarbone when I was 16. Other than that, I've been pretty fortunate.

I feel very lucky that we have very good health insurance. Our out-of-pocket expense will be well under $1K. That in itself gives me peace of mind. If we had Obama Care, we'd be screwed. :-x


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Paratrooper,

Good luck with your surgery.

Your wife is correct about hillary. I ask my wife all the time what to women see in bill and hillary? She is butt ugly and he looks and acts like a dope. I just dont get it.

But as far as politics, my wife and I are on the same page. After raising 3 girls and all, both working all our lives, we understand what is at stake now for us, our children and grandchildren.

But all that aside, I will be happy when it is all over for sure.
I went up to the range today to get some more practice with my pistol. I am getting better at 50'.

I made a target holder that holds 3 5" metal targets + 4 clips where I attach clays just for my pistol. 
The 5" metal targets are mounted on 1/2" black pipe that swing when you hit them, similar to those metal targets one sees on the youtube videos. It is amazing how much
they swing with just that little 22 40 grain bullet!
Today I was doing about 80% on the 5" metal targets and about 50% on the clays. 

Bob


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Dr told you to lose weight, are you losing weight?

Three spins on the scale is not loosing weight. Lol (just teasing) stop drinking Coca Cola , I know you're hooked on coke, lol. :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Best wishes on the knee 'Troop. If you think the wife is hard to take pre-election, consider how it would be if Trump loses. Let's all exercise our asses to the voting booth tomorrow! PLEASE GOD, bless America again!

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Dr told you to lose weight, are you losing weight?
> 
> Three spins on the scale is not loosing weight. Lol (just teasing) stop drinking Coca Cola , I know you're hooked on coke, lol. :smt033


Actually, he hasn't said a thing about me losing weight. But, once this knee operation is behind me, I will work at it. If I were to lose 40-50 lbs., I'd be happy.

As far as the Coke / Pepsi thing goes, life is too short to do w/o. I don't smoke, drink alcohol or do drugs of any kind. Man is an imperfect creature. He needs to have a vice or two.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

In my 66.11 years on this planet,i've learnded one thing.If you are not in the 1%,it's doesn't matter who you vote for,it's not going to help you in life. FACT!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

In my 66.11 years on this planet,i've leanded one thing.If you are not in the 1%,it's doesn't matter who you vote for,it's not going to help you in life. FACT!!! In the name of Jesus,praying for you!


----------

